# School Makes Me Want to Die



## Chayna Renee (Dec 11, 2015)

Since 7th grade when I had to go to a mental hospital because things got so bad I have always dreaded going to school and I'm miserable when I'm there. Does anyone have any idea on how I could try and make it more enjoyable? I'm in 10th grade now.


----------



## RockNroses (Aug 5, 2015)

I can help you but you should specify why you "dread" it so much, do you have any friends ? you find it boring? ..


----------



## Chayna Renee (Dec 11, 2015)

I have a fair amount of friends but none of them really care about my issues. I mean, who doesn't think school is boring? I have never really been able to pin point what makes me feel this way. I always feel like the students here think I'm weird because I don't talk to anyone that I'm not comfortable with. I always have headphones in and don't really talk but only at lunch. I'm just so awkward. I don't know how to be social and I want to be liked. I just stopped self harming....well, kind of. My parents found out and they threatened to take me to a mental hospital. I would only self harm at school. it was my way of getting through the day without having a panic attack.


----------



## Tiffiduliu (Jul 7, 2014)

In my opinion, strive and focus on getting straight As and challenge yourself each day. That will make it better knowing you're at the top of the class. It will give you a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh nice, I was also stuck in mental hospital in 7th grade! Only time I really wanted to die was in college.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Have you tried getting an IEP or 504 plan?


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm currently getting an IEP, my friend already has one, it's been really useful for her!


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

DeadlyFurryWeeb said:


> Have you tried getting an IEP or 504 plan?


yeah i have that to, its great it worked wonders because i would only get stress out when class got out and the halls are filled with students, now i get to leave class ten min eariler but its kinds annoying to explain why i get special treatment.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

@RunningAwayfromreality Yeah, It's sometimes hard to explain why I get out of like, really stressful projects and stuff, but even so, it's really great ^^


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

DeadlyFurryWeeb said:


> @RunningAwayfromreality Yeah, It's sometimes hard to explain why I get out of like, really stressful projects and stuff, but even so, it's really great ^^


yeah i would have died with out it lol but i could careless what people think in highschool!


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

@RunningAwayfromreality I would say having an IEP basically helped me survive middle school :L I probably would of killed myself, I was getting Fs in all my classes, but, I'm better now!


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

DeadlyFurryWeeb said:


> @RunningAwayfromreality I would say having an IEP basically helped me survive middle school :L I probably would of killed myself, I was getting Fs in all my classes, but, I'm better now!


i wish i would have had a IEP in middle school life would have been better during that time of my life. But thats great to know your doing better!


----------

